# Hi



## JoshTodd (Mar 25, 2004)

Im 15 and ive had what i now know is IBS for a while now, ive been to hospital a couple of times but now my doctors have told me that i have it due to stress and irregular meal times... aswell as low fibre in my diet. anyway, i was wondering after reading how other people found this so painful as i do, will this go away as a grow older, because i find it that i cant do anything, if i have it. I had it in school today and my teachers thought i was taking the p*ss and made me sit there, and having ADHD aswell i find it hard to keep still in the first place nevermind when i have these problems, what drugs are reccomended for somebody my age?


----------



## WARRAVEN (Mar 11, 2004)

Yes, I have the same pain problem. I've visited the hospital as well. The best method is treatment, see a GI. The only way I've reduced my symptoms so drastically is that after I had a colonscopy my doctor prescribed amitripiline. However, it does not work for everyone, may interact with current meds, and tires you down a lot. Its helped me out a lot, but wait for yuor GI's opinion, there are so many treatments for IBS, the problem is not all help. Good luck! stick in there, its worth it. Raven


----------

